#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Wirbelsäulen- Op wie lange AU >

## Grummele

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich wurde am 24.11.11 an der Wirbelsäule operiert (Zyste im Wirbelkanal L4/L5/S1 und Spinalkanalstenose). am 29.12. beginnt die stationäre Reha. Nun habe ich einige Fragen:
1)Wie lange werde ich arbeitsunfähig sein? 
2)Der Operateur hat von einer bestehenden Instabilität hach der Op gesprochen, ist diese von der Op? Und was bedeutet diese für mich?
3) kann ich etwas falsch machen im Heilungsverlauf?
Ich hoffe auf Antworten und bedanke mich schon im Voraus.
Schönen dritten Advent :Winter14:

----------


## Spandau1

Hallo 
Erstmal-gute Besserung... :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Bei mir wurden vor kurzen ebenfalle mehrere Zysten am BW festgestellt,-von OP hat der Arzt nichts gesagt(?)
Vielleicht,weil die Zysten ``nur`mit Wasser gefüllt sind??
Habe mich deshalb ein wenig über`s Internet schlau gemacht...
Na ja--mich würde ineressieren,ob du vor der Op auch wechselde Schmerzen(mal Arm,dann Beine)hattest??
L.G.

----------


## Grummele

Die Zyste war im Wirbelkanal. Ich hatte seit einem Jahr Rückenschmerzen und wurden immer schlimmer. Weder Medikamente noch Krankengymnastik und PRT-Spritzen haben geholfen. Anfang November konnte ich dann ganz plötzlich nicht mehr laufen,  Autofahren usw. Das Linke Bein hat unvorstellbar geschmerzt. ich konnte keine Socken mehr selbst anziehen. die Zyste wahr mit Hirnfluessigkeit gefüllt und hat sich gebildet, weil wohl durch die Stenose ein Wirbel sich verschoben hatte...Die Zyste hat dann wohl auf den Beinnerv gedrueckt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

1.) Wie lange du AU bist hängt vom Heilungsverlauf ab!
Das kann dir vorher niemand sagen! 
2.) Wieso fragst du das nicht deinen Arzt? Der wird dir diese Frage am Besten beantworten können. 
3.) Da gibt es sicherlich vieles was man falsch machen kann. 
Zu starke Belastung, falsches heben aus dem Rücken... sprich mit deinem Physiotherapeuten oder Arzt darüber,
die werden dich sicherlich umfassend aufklären können.

----------


## Grummele

Danke für Deine Antwort. ich hatte gehofft, hier Antworten von anderen Betroffenen zu bekommen. arzttermine hat man nicht so oft und die Zeit der Ärzte ist immer knapp bemessen, so dass ich nicht soviel zum fragen komme.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dann wird sich der Arzt die Zeit nehmen müssen, den es geht um deine Gesundheit!
Nicht um die Zeit des Arztes!!!
Mein Tipp, schreibe deine Fragen auf und nimm diesen Zettel beim nächsten Arztbesuch mit und bestehe auf die Beantwortung! 
Wie schon geschrieben hängt vieles vom Heilungsverlauf ab!
Ich war nach meiner Bandscheiben OP nicht so schnell wieder auf den Beinen wie ein Arbeitskollege!
Eine genaue Auskunft kann dir auch kein Arzt geben.

----------


## Grummele

Danke, ich muss morgen wieder zum Arzt und werde versuchen Deinen Rat zu befolgen. Am 29. Trete ich dann die Reha an.

----------


## Patientenschubser

:Zwinker:  ich drücke die Daumen das es klappt.... wenn nicht, dann schreibe deiner KK eine kurze Mitteilung deswegen!
Die sind an solchen Sachverhalten immer interessiert.

----------

